# custon ballistic made at Hatteras's Jack's



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

View attachment 58969






View attachment 58973



Excellent condition. 35-405 Sweet spot 6 oz. Will throw 8 oz OK. 13' 3" long. 3 piece. Conventional.
Price $350 pick up.
Made by one of best rod builders on Island.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Is this the old saltiga ballistic?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Ksjohnson said:


> Is this the old saltiga ballistic?


I am not sure the difference, but this rod is at least 5 years old so I would call it one of the old ones.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

If it's a saltiga, it will say "Saltiga" on the butt section. A Saltiga 35 is a sweet rod.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

TreeClimber said:


> If it's a saltiga, it will say "Saltiga" on the butt section. A Saltiga 35 is a sweet rod.


Yes it is a Saltiga Ballistic 35. I picked the rod out and had Jimmy wrap it at Hatteras Jack's. It says Hatteras Special on it. Iam 100% sure it's a Sattiga Ballistic.
Jimmy as many of you know is one of the best rod builders on the Outer Banks.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I got a private message by someone who didn't know the rules asking about buyintg thre rod. So I will post my response to the public board. 

Will sell rod for $325 and pay shipping to a any buyer in Virginia.


----------



## drumtiger (Oct 6, 2017)

I will take it.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

drumtiger said:


> I will take it.


Good deal lets work out details

I'll send you my number


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Sold


----------

